# 480                                                      Turnips at 480!



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi everyone! As the title says, nook's cranny is buying turnips at 480.
Entry fee is 1 nmt or 1 item from my wishlist.  https://nook.exchange/u/IvoryStar
I'll PM the dodo code


----------



## Equity (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello! May I drop by to sell my turnips?  I’ll bring over the following items first:

Air conditioner (pink)
Painting set (pink)
Espresso maker (green)
Folding floor lamp (grey)
Garden bench DIY
Stone lion-dog DIY
Thank you so much!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

Equity said:


> Hello! May I drop by to sell my turnips?  I’ll bring over the following items first:
> 
> Air conditioner (pink)
> Painting set (pink)
> ...


Great! I'll send you a pm


----------



## Robbin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'd like to come by please


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

Robbin said:


> I'd like to come by please


of course! I'll send you a pm


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 3, 2021)

i'd like to drop by and sell my turnips, please!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

FantasticHaxorus said:


> i'd like to drop by and sell my turnips, please!


Sure! I'll turn on my game on and then I'll send you a code


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm leaving now to make dinner but please comment! I'll pm when I get back


----------



## jim (Mar 3, 2021)

can i get a PM when you're back? willing to pay in NMT!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

jim said:


> can i get a PM when you're back? willing to pay in NMT!


I'll for sure pm you! It might be an hour or 2 depending how long it takes to cook. But see you soon!


----------



## hello_manta (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi there! Can I come?  I can get you an NMT!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

jim said:


> can i get a PM when you're back? willing to pay in NMT!


I just pm you 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021



hello_manta said:


> Hi there! Can I come?  I can get you an NMT!


Of course! I'll send you a pm


----------



## th8827 (Mar 3, 2021)

May I stop by? I can give you some of the instruments from your Wishlist.


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

th8827 said:


> May I stop by? I can give you some of the instruments from your Wishlist.


Sure thing! I'll turn my game on and send you a dodo code


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 3, 2021)

Are you still open for visitors?


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Are you still open for visitors?


Yes I am! I have several people over right now. When I have more space for people to come I'll Pm you asap


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

I'll be open for 2 more hours if anyone else wants to come!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 3, 2021)

1 hour left!


----------

